# Wheel arch clean up



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I kerbed one of my wheels a few months back and decided to get all four powder coated to ensure a perfect colour match. While they're away for a few days decided to clean up the wheel wells, touch up the hubs and the brake callipers. I painted the callipers with Japlac red enamel paint 7-8 years ago and they still look great apart from the odd chip etc. 
First I scrubbed everything with Bilberry wheel cleaner and a Swissvax wheel brush, jet washed and repeated. This got everything up really clean and could see the silver paint in the wheel well for the first time. There are a few tar spots still but I didn't want to go crazy, this isn't going in a concours car show. I put some Gtechniq C2(V3) on any paintwork and Chemical Guys trim gel on the plastics. On the suspension bits a pieces I wiped over with WD40 for a protective coating. I touched in any chips on the callipers, polished with BiltHamber Cleanser Polish and finished with a couple of coats of the C2. The hubs got a fresh coat of black Hammerite. Here're finished pics. Taken with my phone and no befores I'm afraid but I'm sure you can imagine how dirty it was under there. Pick up the wheels tomorrow which will be getting a coat of Gtechniq C5 front and back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job nice to get the arches cleaned up now and again


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Great work, I've been thinking about doing the same for a while. After seeing your pics I'm going to get it sorted.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

dtsdesignz said:


> Great work, I've been thinking about doing the same for a while. After seeing your pics I'm going to get it sorted.


It was much easier than I thought. Didn't take long either especially as the wheels were already off.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wheels back from refurb. Wheel Worx, Colchester did a great job. No C5 in the end. It had cured in the bottle but it was 20 months old so to be expected really. C2v3 on the wheels instead.


----------

